# Very gnarly smog situation



## inkstrat (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello Friends,

I have a real problem of being past due on my smog certification and reached a dead end inspite of spending $1500 on fixing some misfires and catalytic convertor repairs. Here goes:

My Audi A4 3.0 2003 had two sets of codes - P0304, P0300 which relate to random cylinder misfires and P421 & P422 which are Catalyst Below Efficiency. Motorpool Automotive in Campbell, CA replaced ignition coils, spark plugs and the check engine light does not come on any more, which is all good. The gnarly problem is that the smog test for which I'm due keeps showing that the Catalytic convertor is incomplete and therefore smog test cannot be performed. I was told that once the repairs are done within 100 miles of running the car all the smog sensors will be set and I should have no problem with the smog certification. At this point I have driven the vehicle at least a 1000 miles and have gone to the smog station 5/6 times and each time the Catalytic convertor comes up as "inc". 

Any pointers / help will be much much appreciated. 

Thanks very much,
Arjun


----------

